
All 32C3 talks recorded - doener
https://media.ccc.de/b/congress/2015
======
mtgx
Also on Youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83sb3Ztv11U...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOcrXzpA0W83sb3Ztv11Uq6Vj1A3qh4XM)

------
jamesbrownuhh
It would be great if they could publish the live subtitles they produced for
all the talks too, so they could be read as (close enough) transcripts.

